
Ask HN: What will happen to entertainment industry during/post Covid - jelliclesfarm
How will actors work together? The crews and sets all involve people working close to each other.<p>Does this mean we don’t have any new series shot? Does it mean more animation and studio creations? Will there be robots and voice talent? What about the porn and adult industry? Are we going to have sex bots?<p>Thoughts?
======
Yes2020
A consequence could be the industry goes more virtual using CGI and AI. This
way the financial rewards go more to everyone on the team, not just the people
at the top, or the lead actors and singers. Coders become the superstars.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Not looking forward to it. That would be dismal entertainment.

------
johnnyy
who knows. Personally I like to watch good old porn on
[https://www.tube100.me](https://www.tube100.me) . It's available for free and
without registration. There are many good vids to watch in lockdown, I think
we don't need new vids right now.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Not asking for good sources for porn. There is plenty of porn online and most
of us know it. Adult industry is a very big both wrt online transactions and
as a business sector.

I consider it an essential sector. A good safe and valid adult entertainment
industry will keep domestic violence, human trafficking, violent crimes, sex
crimes and sexually transmitted diseases under check. It is one industry that
is ready for disruption esp with robotics and AR/VR.

Societies that aren’t repressed and prudish towards sex are less
violent..especially if it’s not a totalitarian govt running it.

I know at least two women in my farming community who had to leave home
because of domestic violence and in both cases, it was sexual violence. With
lower employment expected post covid and more men likely staying at home, this
becomes an urgent industry to develop.

Other than the hedonistic aspect of porn. That’s always nice, but not
necessarily essential sector.

